# suche leise Festplatte



## chaosguy (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Festplatte mit 1TB Speicherplatz für mein externes Festplattengehäuse.
Sie sollte leise sein und Vibrationen sollten auch nicht sonderlich spürbar sein.
Die Festplatte muss nicht die Schnellste sein, da ich nur Daten darauf sichern möchte.

Ich habe schon an die Western Digital Caviar Green 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA II (WD10EARS) gedacht.

Was würdet ihr mir raten?


Vielen Dank

Gruß
chaos


----------



## rabit (23. Februar 2010)

Schonmal mit entkoppeln versucht?


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2010)

Anhand der Testdatenbank von Chip.de kann man sehr gut selektieren: Bestenliste: SATA-Festplatten im Test - CHIP Online . Leise und (!) schnell ist die Seagate Barracuda XT 7200.12 (ST32000641AS), allerdings mit 2TB und auch ziemlich teuer. Bzgl. der Lautheit bei Betrieb ist von den 1TB-Platten mit der Samsung SpinPoint F3 (HD103SJ) sogar eine "Nicht-Green"-Platte am leisesten. So eine ist in meinem Rechner die System-Platte und von außen praktisch nicht zu hören.


----------



## ATTNTAAT (24. Februar 2010)

Die spinpoint F3 ist (kann ich bestätigen LOL ) sehr leise, nur vibriert sie.. zumindest
bei mir .. oder ich mach wieder was falsch >  ..
Mit der WD10EARS Bist du schon gut bedient.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

> Die spinpoint F3 ist (kann ich bestätigen LOL ) sehr leise


 aber nur die 500GB Version mit einem Platter, die 1000GB ist doppelt so laut.

die F1 1000GB ist echt flott und leise. hab sie selbst in Betrieb.


----------



## kress (24. Februar 2010)

Jo, die F3 ist im Betrieb ein bisschen zu hören. 
Hab in meiner externen die oben genannte Seagate vorbaut, die hört man nur, wenn sie angeht und dann nochdreht, dannach ist sie sehr leise.


----------



## chaosguy (24. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure bisherigen Beiträge.

Mein Preislimit beläuft sich so auf 80 €.

Eine F1 möchte ich eigtl. nicht noch einmal nehmen, da ich diese vorher in dem externen Festplattengehäuse verbaut hatte, aber diese vor kurzem -nach nicht einmal einem Jahr- den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Außerdem hat diese in dem Gehäuse sehr start vibriert und diese Vibrationen wurden dann auf meinen Tisch übertragen und dadurch war sie dann doch deutlich zu hören.

Die Bestenliste von Chip hatte ich vorher auch schon besucht, allerdings hab ich darin die von mir genannte WD10EARS gar nicht gefunden.

Gruß
chaos


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

benutzt du denn keine Entkoppler?


----------



## chaosguy (24. Februar 2010)

Wie kann ich denn in einem externen Festplattengehäuse die Festplatte entkoppeln?

Gruß
chaos


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Februar 2010)

Tja bei Externen sieht's schlecht aus. 

Aber ich habe eine 1000GB F1 in 'nem Lian Li A05 verbaut und ich muss sagen ich höre gar nichts.


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2010)

chaosguy schrieb:


> Mein Preislimit beläuft sich so auf 80 €.



Festplatte incl. Beistellgehäuse, eSATA, FireWire, USB 3.0 ?



chaosguy schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn in einem externen  Festplattengehäuse die Festplatte entkoppeln?



Ein größeres Gehäuse nehmen (z.B. für mehrere Festplatten).
Zu den Vibrationen bei Festplatten kann man (momentan) eigentlich nur folgendes sagen:


große Kapazität -> große Masse -> Eigenvibration
geringere Drehzahl -> Reduzierung der Eigenvibration (geringere Übertragungs-Geschwindigkeit)
Da muss man dann irgendwie den Kompromiss finden. Tests nutzen einem bzgl. der Vibrationen wenig, muss man schon besser selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## chaosguy (24. Februar 2010)

Ein Gehäuse brauch ich kein neues, da ich ja bereits -wie oben schon beschrieben- eines besitze.


----------



## mattinator (24. Februar 2010)

chaosguy schrieb:


> Ein Gehäuse brauch ich kein neues, da ich ja bereits -wie oben schon beschrieben- eines besitze.



Sry, mein Fehler. Die 2.5"-Platten sind Dir dann sicher zu teuer: SATA 2.5" Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Zum einen dürften die Vibrationen an sich schon geringer ausfallen und außerdem lassen die sich auf jeden Fall in einem 3.5"-Gehäuse entkoppeln.


----------



## chaosguy (24. Februar 2010)

Ne die sind mir auf jeden Fall zu teuer.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (24. Februar 2010)

samsung ecogreen .. entweder f2 oder f3 .. dazu das externe gehäuse auf ein shoggy stellen .. fertig.


----------



## chaosguy (24. Februar 2010)

Aber was ist denn mit der von mir vorgeschlagenen WD10EARS?

Gruß
chaos


----------

